# Montage mit ferngesteuertem Boot ausbringen



## simonstammermann (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo.
Ich habe mir ein Futterboot von Anaconda zugelegt und möchte gern von euch wissen wie ihr eure Montagen ausbringt. Lasst ihr den Bügel auf oder geschlossen und die bremse lose damit nicht so ein großer schnurbogen entsteht?


----------



## jkc (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Montage mit ferngesteuertem Boot ausbringen*

Hi, immer den Bügel öffnen, über Bremse / Freilauf entsteht zu viel Schnurdrall! Wenn erforderlich, ziehe ich den Schnurbogen vor dem Ablegen noch mal raus, indem ich einfach den Bügel schließe und mit dem Boot weiter fahre, bis die Schnur gespannt ist. Dann aber mit dem Ablegen warten, bis sich alles wieder etwas entspannt hat, sonnst landet deine Montage an anderer Stelle als das Futter.

Grüße JK


----------



## simonstammermann (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Montage mit ferngesteuertem Boot ausbringen*

Das hört sich plausibel an.. der drall ist auch bei geflochtener oder nur bei mono? Die swinger hängst du dann zum schluss ein?


----------



## jkc (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Montage mit ferngesteuertem Boot ausbringen*

Hi, der Drall entsteht unabhängig vom verwendeten Schnurtyp, also auch bei geflochtener. Den Swinger hänge ich ganz zum Schluss ein, richtig.
Wichtig ist auch, die Stelle unter der Rute so sauber wie möglich zu haben und so gut es geht alles woran sich die Schnur verfangen könnte außer Reichweite schaffen, dann macht es auch nichts, wenn mal einige Klänge Schnur von der Spule springen und kurzzeitig auf dem Boden liegen.
Ich nehme die Swinger während des Ausbringens deswegen meistens ab.

Wenn Du mit einer Hand steuern kannst, kannst Du aber mit der anderen die Rute halten und die Schnur mit dem Finger an der Spulenkannte Bremsen, das ist noch sauberer.

Grüße JK


----------



## simonstammermann (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Montage mit ferngesteuertem Boot ausbringen*

Mit einer hand ist schwierig. Ich werdes so testen wie du oben geschrieben hast. Eine letzte frage hab ich noch. Wenn du den Bügel geschlossen hast fährst du ja noch ein Stück um es zu straffen. Das heisst du fährst nur kurz vor bis sie straff ist. Also du ziehst nicht noch mehr schnur über die bremse von der rolle.


----------



## jkc (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Montage mit ferngesteuertem Boot ausbringen*

Nö, Bremse ist zu. Ich fahr so lange bis die Schnur stramm genug, Bzw. der Schnurbogen weg ist, dass dauert schon mal paar Sekunden und die Rute ist dann je nach Aufbau schon gut krumm.

Grüße JK


----------



## simonstammermann (5. August 2014)

*AW: Montage mit ferngesteuertem Boot ausbringen*

Versteh ich das richtig? Die Schnur ist nachher so stramm das das Boot auf der Stelle versucht zu fahren? Geht da nix kaputt?


----------



## jkc (5. August 2014)

*AW: Montage mit ferngesteuertem Boot ausbringen*

Joar, so meine ich das - also bei gutem Boot/Gerät geht da nichts kaputt. :vik:


----------



## simonstammermann (6. August 2014)

*AW: Montage mit ferngesteuertem Boot ausbringen*

Alles klar


----------

